# Problem with Codesys Control Win SysTray



## Sandnes94 (23 Oktober 2018)

Hello!

I'm having a problem with my Codesys and I have looked all around the web for a solution without any luck. Hope you guys can help me.


When I open "Codesys Control Win SysTray" and click "start PLC" i get this message:

*The CODESYS Control PLC allows executing program code with system level access on this machine. This may pose as a security threat unless appropriate measures are taken to limit network access to this machine.*
*You can do this in CODESYS with the Online Menu Command:
Online->Security->Add Online User.*
*See Online-Help in CODESYS for details.


*When i go to Online->Security the options are "grey" and not possible to click on. I don't know how to solve this, but hope the expertise on this forum can help me.

I am using Windows 10 and Codesys 3.5 patch 4.


Hope I placed this in the right forum. My german are not the best.


Thank you for your help!!


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Oktober 2018)

Well, most of the entries in the online menu only could work, as the name suggests, when you are online. The question is, are you logged on to the target system?


----------



## Sandnes94 (24 Oktober 2018)

Not sure if I understand what you mean.. I want to connect to a virtual PLC. Im following a tutorial video. In that video he starts a new Project, makes a simple program and then click "Start PLC" in systray. Then he connects to the PLC and download the program. 

Im not able to connect to the PLC Before i start it, is that what you mean?


----------



## Sandnes94 (24 Oktober 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nk0UJIcC7L8

5.45 in this video is where i have trouble and get the message. He is able to turn it off without logging in Before..


----------



## oliver.tonn (25 Oktober 2018)

I have done some tests. Why these options are disabled on some systems I couldn't say. The message you receive is just a warning, the PLC will start. In Codesys you should then be able to connect to the PLC, but on my system I only could use non hard realtime.


----------



## Sandnes94 (27 Oktober 2018)

I know its a warning, but no matter how many times i click "start PLC it remains stopped...


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 Oktober 2018)

Do your user have Admin rights?

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Sandnes94 (27 Oktober 2018)

You mean my windows user or in Codesys?


----------



## oliver.tonn (27 Oktober 2018)

Windows user

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## HausSPSler (28 Oktober 2018)

Hi,
if possible try to use current Version 3.5SP13Patch2,
if this does not solve it, check the following:
1. delete an exiting bootapplication
( exact path where to delete the app depends on your used version 32 or 64 Bit ) 
c:\ProgramData\CODESYS\CODESYSControlWinV3x64\801BFF8C\PlcLogic\Application\
remove Appliaction.app and check if the plc starts.

2.If you need to stay on your CODESYS version due compability reasons an Option might be just to update the runtime side:

https://store.codesys.com/codesys-control-win-sl.html?___store=en
you need to decide if you want to use it as 32Bit or 64Bit Control Win version, both is possible. ( in CODESYS you need to use the correct device in your project)

Best Regards


----------



## Sandnes94 (31 Oktober 2018)

HausSPSler schrieb:


> Hi,
> if possible try to use current Version 3.5SP13Patch2,
> if this does not solve it, check the following:
> 1. delete an exiting bootapplication
> ...



Thank you for ypur answer!

I cannot find the file you refer to. I've searched for it but it doesnt exist. There is no folder named *CODESYSControlWinV3x64 either...


*I would like to stay with this version since I'm taking a class in it and need to have the same version as the teacher.. Maybe Ill try to reinstall again.


----------



## HausSPSler (1 November 2018)

Hi,
in yor Version (i assume it is CODESYS 32Bit Version) you should find it here:
"c:\Program Files (x86)\3S CODESYS\GatewayPLC"

the bootproject is here located:

"c:\Program Files (x86)\3S CODESYS\GatewayPLC\PlcLogic\Application"

Best Regards


----------



## Zijian (8 Dezember 2020)

_ I have used the Version 3.5SP16Patch2 instead of the prevoius version __3.5SP16Patch3, and running successfully_


----------



## oliver.tonn (8 Dezember 2020)

Zijian schrieb:


> _ I have used the Version 3.5SP16Patch2 instead of the prevoius version __3.5SP16Patch3, and running successfully_


I think you mean it the other way around. By the way, did you take a look on the date of the article? You are responding to quite an old thread.


----------



## Zijian (8 Dezember 2020)

Hi oliver, 

Thanks for your reminder. Actually, I have been confused by the problem- disconnection with Control Win systray 64 for a few hours. And I have verified the feasibility of the method proposed by HausSPSlerâ. So I just want to let others know it. by the way, I am a fresh in a forum, if I have any incorrect things done, please inform me, thanks in advance.

Jiang


----------

